# insulated airtight attic hatch + ladder



## Scoocher (15 Jul 2010)

Hi ,

can anyone point me in the right direction for the above, an airtight insulated attic hatch and ladder.
I've come across one by Wellhofer online and it seems to match my requirements but just wondering if anyone has got a similar product elsewhere that they'd recommend.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sandals (15 Jul 2010)

not sure if any help but my husband made his own little triangluar hut and insulated it himself, loads DIY clips on net, hinged and all for easy access and pull down string for easy closure. We had ladder in already so perhaps yours is new build/upgrading.


----------



## pjmcke (10 Aug 2010)

*air tight hatches*

went throufh this myself a few months ago. 

Try a company called fakro. I have no affialiation and did not purchase from them.
i went on the internet and bought one but trust me if you have not put in your plasterboard i would strongly recommend buying a standard stira and run your airtight membrane and tape up to it. You will have a good attic hatch and taped as good as you will get. My airtigtht attic hatch passed airtightness test at 1.6 at q50 and my air leak was elsewhere and was resolved. 

the one i purchased was a part l compliant hatch and it was flemsy. I ended tapting up and around it.


----------

